
Why Do People Film Others in Distress Instead of Helping Them? - kiyanwang
https://onezero.medium.com/why-do-people-film-others-in-distress-instead-of-helping-them-e1c8687e0436
======
zentropia
Survival bias. If people helps but don't film we don't see the video so there
is a lot of videos of people filming and not helping.

